# Would you prefer yourself to be prettier or smarter?



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

If you could alter yourself, lets say magically, to be prettier or smarter instantly, or stay exactly as you are, what would you choose? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where is the poll? *cough* 

I would say smarter....then I could find better ways of dealing with my SA and be free.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

How do you make a poll? I'm new.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

EdensCrest said:


> How do you make a poll? I'm new.


Theres your poll. happy?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Prettier because I look like a poop.



Kevin001 said:


> I would say smarter....then I could find better ways of dealing with my SA and be free.


It doesn't work like that.

Source: Am a genieus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> Source: Am a genieus


Meh....if you say so.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Smarter


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol, am a genius. Seriously? like tested IQ or something?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EdensCrest said:


> Theres your poll. happy?


You quoted yourself, lmao. So funny....god I needed that laugh.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

I actually voted for more beauty. I must be pretty confident I'm smart. Either that or I'm fairly sure I'm consistently trying to improve upon my looks and that's why I chose prettier.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> You quoted yourself, lmao. So funny....god I needed that laugh.


You don't talk directly to yourself in forum threads on the internet? .... Weirdo... :grin2:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

EdensCrest said:


> Lol, am a genius. Seriously? like tested IQ or something?


It was a joke. Obviously I'm not a genius nor genieus.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*no doubt*

I'm better than anyone

until someone proves otherwise (never, ever, yet.) I'm waiting for that

anyone who likes prettiness doesn't fit my template

always ambition, mission, intention, determination

to do something nobody else has or can or could do

I've done that loads. In loads of companies, and for a boss who can't

that doesn't fit with society
Whatever a person wants, can do, isn't allowed,
unless they say "Hello! How Are You?" watches football, smiles, giggles, drinks tea, & cigarettes 50 million times a day


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I honestly don't know. Prettier, maybe (though that's such a subjective concept on the whole that it's probably meaningless anyway...) Being "smart" is just depressing.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

twitchy666 said:


> I'm better than anyone
> 
> until someone proves otherwise (never, ever, yet.) I'm waiting for that
> 
> anyone who likes prettiness doesn't fit my template


Mhm. you seem like a winner. :clap


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Afreen88 said:


> Well, only you would know...


Yep... I do. :nerd: Which is why I do so... Youth doesn't last, through my exhaustive research I've found and there are only a handful of things that you can do to retain the look and prevent further damage for so long. ... I imagine you're way behind on maintenance. Shame. You won't be saying you're secure in your beauty for long about yourself. :hug:


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I would prefer to be smarter, I'm pretty enough. I look like a girl when my hair is long. (Even if you mean "prettier" as in "better looking" I still prefer smarter.) Don't get me wrong, I would still prefer to be prettier if I didn't have the other option of being smarter, I just would rather be more intelligent. That would be great.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Miach said:


> I would prefer to be smarter, I'm pretty enough. I look like a girl when my hair is long. (Even if you mean "prettier" as in "better looking" I still prefer smarter.) Don't get me wrong, I would still prefer to be prettier if I didn't have the other option of being smarter, I just would rather be more intelligent. That would be great.


Respectable.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

EdensCrest said:


> Respectable.


Thank you.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Miach said:


> Thank you.


Any time ^-^


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neither. people know I'm smart. I'm half sick of hearing it. I know I'm fairly attractive too because I've also kept of hearing that or being told it. 

if either were to be increased nothing would happen really.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> neither. people know I'm smart. I'm half sick of hearing it. I know I'm fairly attractive too because I've also kept of hearing that or being told it.
> 
> if either were to be increased nothing would happen really.


Two questions, are you single?

If not, why are you here?..... Your girlfriend should be occupying this, your freetime.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

EdensCrest said:


> Two questions, are you single?
> 
> If not, why are you here?..... Your girlfriend should be occupying this, your freetime.


1) yes. for some reason its something I've mostly stopped caring about and there's nobody here to meet and ive never seen anyone i feel attracted to. lol anyway there are people who are not single and still come here a lot.

2) I joined here years ago when I thought I had bdd... but realized I had appearance issues which I've now mostly overcome after a lot of effort and time but come here sometimes, although much less time than I use to

I'm not bragging btw. when people say that stuff I'm like "yeah whatever". I believe what they say now but I don't really care what people think now lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

EdensCrest said:


> You don't talk directly to yourself in forum threads on the internet? .... Weirdo... :grin2:


talking to yourself is the way to guarantee the most intelligent and appropriate response.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess I would prefer to be smarter. I'm actually okay with the way I look and I think I'm decently smart. But, hey, if they were giving out upgrades for free then it wouldn't hurt to be smarter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Smarter.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Smarter. As its magic "prettier" might have one of those unwanted trollish magical unwanted effects, like being given ladies curves or some such.

****ing genies. Smart enough not to fall for their **** again.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I really couldn't want to be smarter even if I think that could be a the answer because really what would be the point?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The exchanges in this thread...I'm scared to reply now lest I give the wrong answer. Dayum. :afr


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> talking to yourself is the way to guarantee the most intelligent and appropriate response.


Mhm, but you see when you're likely the smartest person in the room anyways, who else should you talk to when there no one you relate to. #alienated. You lose grounding fast, and like you and your appearance.... just don't give care after a certain point what people think of you. If they manage to keep up with me... Then I'm impressed. Most the time you'll note that is not the case. And yes, I have an attitude problem. It comes with the territory of frustration of never being quite understood. .... I don't suspect exceedingly beautiful people can relate quite the same way, but I would assume it's frustrating too, nonetheless, yes?


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Also it'd be interesting to see photos of those who voted. 

I would be curious to see if those who voted prettier really "need" to be prettier as opposed to "smarter. I wonder why else they could have picked that instead "Stay the same", assuming they aren't total idiots because they didn't pick "smarter". 

I wonder if those who voted to stay the same are lying to themselves, and they happen to be hideously deformed past the point of personal preference, (Like, "dude take a shower, then go get plastic surgery, cause we don't need to see that mess" kinda ugly!!) 

Also I am curious to see if those who voted to be smarter REALLY are well off physically, at least in my opinion, or if they may just need to be smarter, or feel it'd assist them.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

Darktower776 said:


> I guess I would prefer to be smarter. I'm actually okay with the way I look and I think I'm decently smart. But, hey, if they were giving out upgrades for free then it wouldn't hurt to be smarter.


There's an answer. Free upgrade. lol. I like the way you think miss. *tips hat* Also, I like your avatar. Mines Terra from Teen Titans.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I could deal with being a lot smarter and more imaginative/creative. I don't really know what I'd do with better looks. I guess more casual sex would have done me some good at various points in my life. I can't really say I'd be that interested in a relationship of any kind so it would kind of be like "OK. So I'm good looking. Now what?".


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I could deal with being a lot smarter and more imaginative/creative. I don't really know what I'd do with better looks. I guess more casual sex would have done me some good at various points in my life. I can't really say I'd be that interested in a relationship of any kind so it would kind of be like "OK. So I'm good looking. Now what?".


Definitely respectable. *nods* I get it. :smile2: That's a good point too, thanks for sharing the insight.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

EdensCrest said:


> Okay ladies, that was over a page ago and it wasn't even directed at either of you two. It could have been a friend of yours but likely it was not. You're likely both drama starters. So here I took your bait. I'm breast feeding you your attention. There happy? People are looking at you. Feel loved yet? :shock :blah


Yep, I was right not to answer. I just can't wrap my mind around the sort of mentality that asks for opinions and then insults most of the people who offer them. And for that,_ I'm_ called the drama starter. :con Weird.

You get more flies with honey than with vinegar, you know. You _do_ remember this is a site full of people with anxiety...? Because it looks like you're unaware of that.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Voted prettier, think it would even me out


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

VanitysFiend said:


> Voted prettier, think it would even me out


Well done.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i would rather be smarter because looks fade away as you get older


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd say prettier because I take pride in wanting to look like a cute baby-faced princess and dressing in all pink with a shirt that says Brony And Proud. 

That has always been my dream...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I would rather be better looking.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Smarter is probably more use, especially when you get older.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I would trade all my intelligence for beauty.

Being smart has only made me keenly aware of how worthless intelligence is. It's just a toy for me. I'd rather be in love.


----------



## gogetta8 (Sep 11, 2016)

Smarter, beauty fades

I do what works for me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd like to be content, and satisfied with my life.

So I'm going to need more choices.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In 2016, intelligence will only get you places if you have connections but good looks will open a lot of doors for you.

Besides, the end point of intelligence is realizing just how pointless everything is. 

Read the book "Flowers for Algernon" for a great example of this.


----------



## ysn (Feb 7, 2015)

Smarter. Coz IMO a smart person can achieve everything a pretty person naturally have.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm smart enough, though short on the looks (maybe it's just my SA telling me so?).


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

To be honest, I would trade in 20 IQ points to be prettier. It would benefit me more in life. I'm not joking.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

- Be smart
- Make money
- Break the system and buy better looks
- Profit


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Smarter in what sense? Emotionally and socially smarter? If so, then hell yes. My looks are pointless anyways.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Smarter. If i could have both, even better, but between the two, smarter will get me farther.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll take a bit of both since i'm ugly and dumb.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

so pretty that it makes your eyes bleed


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll let my posting history determine that, thanks.


Right, smarter it is.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

If being smarter gets me to move up the socioeconomic ladder then smarter but then again I suppose prettier would do that too. But I would imagine looks fade faster than the mind. So smarter it is for me.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm okay as is, but given this scenario I'd take prettier. I'm quite a bit smarter than average, but in terms of looks I'm only about average (or maybe a little above). Being smarter would be of little use to me, but if I were more attractive I could be more confident and thus more comfortable in social situations.

If I were smarter I'd probably become even more of a hermit.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Prettier, I'm smart enough already.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Give me more intelligence any day. I'm generally considered to be quite attractive, but I consider my intelligence to be somewhat lacking. I would love a faster mental processing speed and a better memory. Improved logical accuracy and environmental adaptability would be fantastic too.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Prettier. I'm smart enough. I'd take having more imagination over both of those though. Being able to churn out some original story or invention every few months would be better than being prettier or smarter.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

prettier


----------

